# Oak or Red Oak



## beer and ribs (Mar 23, 2012)

Has anybody smoked any meat using red oak?I have used oak but never red oak.,i was just wanted to now if red oak gave  meat a good smoke flavor?


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Red Oak is a great smoking wood.


----------



## graystratcat (Mar 23, 2012)

X2 on the red oak.  Great smoking wood especially for beef.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 23, 2012)

Which red oak are you asking about? There are 3 different oaks that go by that name- Northern Red Oak, Southern Red Oak and the red oak used in Santa Maria style BBQ whose proper name is Coast Live Oak.

I will not use Northern Red Oak for anything but grilling but others do, just make certain that it is well seasoned, if not it gives off a nasty odor when burned.


----------



## venture (Mar 23, 2012)

As previously stated, if you are looking for that Santa Maria flavor on a tri tip?

What they call red oak is different from other parts of the country.

Having said that, I have had good luck with oak, pecan, and the old standby hickory for tri tips.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

